# Brick auction #2



## Ironbuilt (Jan 29, 2015)

Ok fellow meatheads its time we help a fellow MOD here with some help for his medical issue which he can tell you about if he so choses to people new here ..So I am starting this month long  (feb) contest by donating 
2 inj 10ml winstrol vials. And bidding is in 25 $ increments due to bob barker rule 1 
Anyone wishing to add please say what it is and when contest is over I will pm where to send it. 
Thank you.   ... Brick you are a fuking soldier on a mission to kill cancer. Im with you 100% like many people here are.
Thanks for playing guys or girls and please let a week go by so all donations can be in. Feb 4th it will start  .ib


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 29, 2015)

2 10ml 100mg /ml winstrol inj.


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 29, 2015)

Let me dig around, and see what I have.  I am sure I can put up something pretty decent to help out.


----------



## AnaSCI (Jan 29, 2015)

A kind gesture IB. Very much appreciated


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 29, 2015)

I have some tren ace test prop as well as a few other things but do to many being out of town mine won't be able to be sent out march or later anyways. I'll figure out exactly what it is and let y'all know.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 29, 2015)

Phoe2006 said:


> I have some tren ace test prop as well as a few other things but do to many being out of town mine won't be able to be sent out march or later anyways. I'll figure out exactly what it is and let y'all know.



U can send to me I hold. No prob. Just list by next wweek if u can. So I can put in one post .
Thanks guys I appreciate it.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 29, 2015)

Its all IV products but like I said I'm out of town so.... I can guarantee its 5 bottles of those 2 if not more. You need to make a minimum bid.


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 29, 2015)

Would a 20 ml vial of test suspension help.  I can donate it.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 29, 2015)

Will set minimum once I see whats on the block .so phoe u are out of town till april ? I dont get what u r saying ..lol 
So far ;
2 (10ml winstrol) ib
1 (20ml test suspensjon) chris116


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 29, 2015)

Yes I'm out of town working. I'll be able to get it out sometime in march. I have atleast 5 bottles of test prop and 5 bottles of tren ace.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 29, 2015)

And whomever the winner is I'll ship as soon as I make it that way


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 29, 2015)

Lmao... ok so just gonna add 2 prop 2 ace . Thanks.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 29, 2015)

So far auction is
 2 (10ml winstrol) ib
1 (20ml test suspension) chris116
 2 (10ml test prop) phoe
 2 (10ml tren ace) phoe 

Note. If winner is out of usa then shipping cost will be paid by receiver.


----------



## formula1069 (Jan 29, 2015)

OK Here is my donantion, my Mom had cancer but we are lucky and have money
You need to set a reserve price and if not met you will do smaller auctions , we don't need cheapo's bidding here try to get gear at a 75% discount that's not the point of the auction
Email me where you want it shipped to I'll send it out next week

Alin Shop
300 tabs Clen 20 mcg
1 Parabolin 100 mg

IV Gear
5 Test Suspension 100 mg

Other 
Test Prop 100 mg
NPP 100 mg

Caber (Manpower research ) before the feds took them over 
.5 mg x 120


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 29, 2015)

I agree formula. If we can agree on a set amount. Like 1k a few of us I'm sure will make it worth someone's


----------



## formula1069 (Jan 29, 2015)

*Attn : Sponsors*

Attn: Sponsors of Anasci not members
Please step up and donate to this auction i just donated about $250.00 of gear so I would expect the same from you other wise myself, and I am sure a lot of vets here will not support you anymore and stop buying your products, I can only speak for myself on that subject let's see who else will join me in that
SO please pitch in $250.00 of gear to the cause , besides what does that really cost you $75.00 - $100.00 maybe in raws 
IB send them all a email or PM and see what the response is


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 29, 2015)

Brick has a special place in my heart as well as many others here and any forum he has been involved with. Let's do this for thebrick. I'm sure plenty of us have more than enough gear that's been just sitting around that we can actually put towards a great cause and help one if our longtime members and friends through another difficult time. If we can set a reserve or starting price in sure that some of us would be willing to come off more


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 29, 2015)

..


----------



## Magnus82 (Jan 29, 2015)

We need some long esters here.  2 bottles of IV test cyp here.  I still got your addy IB


----------



## djpase (Jan 29, 2015)

i have been out of work for 9 months. and i amd selling my gun and ammo collection to pay my bills because my electric was about to be shut off along with my cable. i wish i had something i can do, but i might have a bottle to toss in. or maybe  a small bag of clen or something. i have to look. i have a bottle of deca that i can live without. let me see . i would love to win this auction to help out also. i just posted one of my favorite ar15s for sale. if i sell it i may be able to bid on it too. but im gonna cry to see my favorite baby go. but im allays willing to help out good ppl as best i can


----------



## BigBob (Jan 29, 2015)

IB. Put me down for 1 25 ml BD Dust from IP. 
Brick, Hang in there man.


----------



## BigBob (Jan 29, 2015)

That's suppose to say Sust...


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 29, 2015)

Update.×××××××××. Keep up the donations guys as we can group items and people bid on groups 

***************************************************
Djphase keep yours as u are on a budget and thats a stand up offer you posted. Pm me for ar price etc. Lol

Ok can someone look at all we have now and design a cycle or two ? Phoe you come up with minimum with formula ok thanks

Add
2 (10ml test cyp250) greggy   

I need someone ( grim) to add color and font for a good contest design ok thanks.

AUCTION WILL COMMENSE SUPERBOWL SUNDAY AT 7AM 2015 AND TERMINATE FEB 28 AT 7AM 

All you guys are stand up bad ass meatheads with a good heart which is hard or never found on any 
forum and I thank you all . Ib


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 29, 2015)

BRICK YOU SIT BACK KEEP POSITIVE AND WE WILL ALL SAY FUCK OFF TO CANCER !!! 
-bro love from all the members of AnaSci


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm throwing in 2 10ml IV Super Test 250s.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 29, 2015)

:headbang::headbang::headbang::headbang::headbang::headbang::headbang::headbang::headbang:


----------



## formula1069 (Jan 29, 2015)

Post a link over at Pro M to get more people involved
I don't ever post over there so they won't know me
Unless thats not OK but I think it would be


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 29, 2015)

I dont go there either..when we get complete contest someone can do that. But I dont know people there and so my trust isnt hot on the idea if they are low post count.. Get my drift  ..lol. up to you guys.


----------



## formula1069 (Jan 29, 2015)

Ironbuilt said:


> I dont go there either..when we get complete contest someone can do that. But I dont know people there and so my trust isnt hot on the idea if they are low post count.. Get my drift  ..lol. up to you guys.



I'm pretty sure we have one or two Mods here that are Mods over there as well that will prob help out


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 30, 2015)

I think rajjin, k1, turbobusa, or oth one of em would surely help us out.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 30, 2015)

Bump..  anyone have leftovers to donate so we can make this auction bad ass? Thanks


----------



## Sandpig (Jan 30, 2015)

Ironbuilt said:


> Bump..  anyone have leftovers to donate so we can make this auction bad ass? Thanks



Unfortunately I only have my current stuff and it's all open.


----------



## chrisr116 (Jan 30, 2015)

Ib, I need to get your addy.  I'll wickr you today after work


----------



## formula1069 (Jan 30, 2015)

Bump !





formula1069 said:


> attn: Sponsors of anasci not members
> please step up and donate to this auction i just donated about $250.00 of gear so i would expect the same from you other wise myself, and i am sure a lot of vets here will not support you anymore and stop buying your products, i can only speak for myself on that subject let's see who else will join me in that
> so please pitch in $250.00 of gear to the cause , besides what does that really cost you $75.00 - $100.00 maybe in raws
> ib send them all a email or pm and see what the response is


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Jan 30, 2015)

4 vials of IV sust!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 30, 2015)

Ok add 4 v iv sus!  Thanks E  ..!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 30, 2015)

Add 3 test prop!  100mg x10ml


----------



## Lavey (Jan 30, 2015)

Ironbuilt said:


> Bump..  anyone have leftovers to donate so we can make this auction bad ass? Thanks



I'm new around here and wish Brick all the luck in this world.

I can throw in 2 bottles of Test Prop if it helps any...

You are in my prayers.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 30, 2015)

Kool Lavey ure in
2 prop 10ml x 100mg. - Lavey



NOTE : ALL DONATORS WILL RECEIVE ONE BAD ASS FKN CUSTOM TSHIRT MADE FOR THIS AUCTION ( a limited number will be forsale. You will want one when u see one  . Thanks for all who help as this is for one bad ass dude named Brick.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 30, 2015)

Will close donations at 5pm Jan 31  Auction to start after Seahawks win superbowl. . Again.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Jan 31, 2015)

Here's what I'm thinking.... If we get so much stuff that its not feasible for 1 person to spend let's say $600 for a $1000 worth of gear we should split it up into 2-3 different auctions. Although I would be inclined to throw in more stuff if the individual who won winning bid was closer to a grand. Maybe some GH who knows... Maybe something else


----------



## The Grim Repper (Jan 31, 2015)

It looks like a split may be necessary thanks in no small part to IB's organizing this and of course, the AnaSCI community.  You guys and gals are the absolute best, hands down.  Wow, what an amazing thing to be a part of.
Grim


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Jan 31, 2015)

Put me down 2 vials of M4B's PG Deca 300mg x 10mL


----------



## djpase (Jan 31, 2015)

Ironbuilt said:


> Update.×××××××××. Keep up the donations guys as we can group items and people bid on groups
> 
> ***************************************************
> Djphase keep yours as u are on a budget and thats a stand up offer you posted. Pm me for ar price etc. Lol
> ...



ok no prob. i am just in a real rough time of life right  now, but allays willing to help out any way i can. i wish i was working and can do more. i think i have a buyer for one of my ar15's but for a very cheap price. but if the actions are small i might bid on 1 for a summer cut up. was really looking to try mast and npp but i see some winni and susp i would take. i still dont mind throwing in something. actually i have a bottle each of liquid nolva and t3 form maxim peptides i can add . every1 here is really amazing . god bless you brick . get better. IB i will send pm.


----------



## *Bio* (Jan 31, 2015)

Okay, I'm in shock and need to catch up with Brick!

Count me in...

3 Test P   100mg / ml
1 Tren A  100mg / ml
1 Tren E  200mg / ml


----------



## Ironbuilt (Jan 31, 2015)

Ok cool. Im compiling list here and will post ! .This is awesome. THANKS BiO.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 1, 2015)

Final List - Donations now Closed .

14  test prop 100mg
3    tren a 100mg
1     tren e 200mg
5      test cyp 250mg and 200mg.  .lol 
2      Deca 300mg
4      sustanon 
1     25 ml Sus 250
2     Super test 250
2      winny inj 100mg
6    Test suspension
1 parabolan 100mg 10ml
1 npp 100mg 10ml
40ct 5mg x 3 (120) tabs
1 liquid Novaldex 30ml
1 liquid t-3  30ml
300 clen 20mcg tabs

If someone can make 2 groups with minimum starting bids  this bitch will commense sunday night 

Thanks for all contributors  .ib


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 1, 2015)

That's gonna make one helluva cycle.  Lol


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 1, 2015)

Update forgot my 3 prop!  Lol. 
Comeon someone make 2 groups.asap..

Shirts will be cool too. Grim is the master graphic person whos donating time. 
Can u all fit xxl? Lol  or sissy xl?


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 1, 2015)

Ib, how about try and split it down the middle as much as possible by product type.   Or maybe a better idea is to group em together so they may be used towards a cycle.  Maybe deca and sust and that type of stuff in one group and prop and tren, etc in another auction.  Just throwing out thoughts. .
Btw, any idea of the value of all these donations?  It's gotta be up there.


----------



## thebrick (Feb 1, 2015)

You guys are unbelievable. I am speechless. Knowing you care means more to me than any money could ever measure up to. 

I hate fuckin' cancer. For those that don't know. I have had a recurrence and I lose one kidney in a month. I'm still fighting' tho.


----------



## greggy (Feb 1, 2015)

Don't forget the xxxl.  I'm always looking for cool gym shirts.


----------



## vpiedu (Feb 1, 2015)

damn guys, just saw this shit! wrecked my car was in hosp. im good to go just sore. like always you guys are some bad ass mofo's. i gotta do some cleaning and see what i have left and even if im dry i will throw a good chunk of cash into the pot just for the cause. stay strong Brick! one of the baddest ass Mofo's around! all of my positive and healing energies to your and yours and keeping you all in my thoughts and prayers daily brother! you will emerge victorious!!!

VP


----------



## *Bio* (Feb 1, 2015)

thebrick said:


> You guys are unbelievable. I am speechless. Knowing you care means more to me than any money could ever measure up to.
> 
> I hate fuckin' cancer. For those that don't know. I have had a recurrence and I lose one kidney in a month. I'm still fighting' tho.



I was stunned to see hear this!  You keep your head high and kick the shit out of cancer one more time!!  Thankfully we have two kidneys...You'll still be warrior with one!  

Every one of us will do what ever we can to get you better...Just let us know!


----------



## djpase (Feb 1, 2015)

Ironbuilt said:


> Final List - Donations now Closed .
> 
> 14  test prop 100mg
> 3    tren a 100mg
> ...



anything to help out a bro. get better brick. what happens now as far as sending out my items? do i send mne to the winner ? or to you IB?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 1, 2015)

Ok if you guys dont mind  you can send all donations to me so winner or winners just gets one package and so no worry on who lives where and safety but I know all donators so its cool.
Sound good everyone?  Pm me for addy to send 

Someone make 2  groups..asap..lol


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 1, 2015)

greggy said:


> Don't forget the xxxl.  I'm always looking for cool gym shirts.




Sons of a bitches!!!   1-  xxxl it is. . Gonna call u   "whiskey barrel"


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 1, 2015)

chrisr116 said:


> That's gonna make one helluva cycle.  Lol



For you maybe, lightweight.   

HAHA

This is awesome, truly.


----------



## djpase (Feb 1, 2015)

Ironbuilt said:


> Sons of a bitches!!!   1-  xxxl it is. . Gonna call u   "whiskey barrel"



im just a xxl guy, or xl if i wanna look big and like i stole some lil kids tshirt. lol


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 1, 2015)

Update  one more cyp200.thanks to the whiskey barrel..


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 1, 2015)

Ironbuilt said:


> Final List - Donations now Closed .
> 
> 14  test prop 100mg
> 3    tren a 100mg
> ...



Updated 11am sunday.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 1, 2015)

So shirt size post.
Keep quoting this one with sizes so I can keep track ..
Greggy xxxl
Dj XXl




.hope we just have 2 sizes it easier on order. Lol  so if u can fit xxl or xxxl good or eat more to make work.


----------



## BigBob (Feb 1, 2015)

Ironbuilt said:


> So shirt size post.
> Keep quoting this one with sizes so I can keep track ..
> Greggy xxxl
> Dj XXl
> ...


Lol. XXXL


----------



## thebrick (Feb 1, 2015)

.............


----------



## BigBob (Feb 1, 2015)

This is gonna be some auction! Brick, all my best to you brother. I don't get on here much lately because of work but I check in enough to keep me grounded. You are a real trooper. Keep fucking fighting.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 1, 2015)

Ironbuilt said:


> So shirt size post.
> Keep quoting this one with sizes so I can keep track ..
> Greggy xxxl
> Dj XXl
> ...



Shit we got a herd a bison here.


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Feb 1, 2015)

ironbuilt said:


> so shirt size post.
> Keep quoting this one with sizes so i can keep track ..
> Greggy xxxl
> dj xxl
> ...




1


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 1, 2015)

thebrick said:


> Brothers, I just saw this thread last night. If its not too late to throw into the mix




Nope too late...


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 1, 2015)

Ok tx no big. I got u..


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 1, 2015)

Heres a split I just did.  

Auction 1
7 Prop
1 25ml sust
2 supertest
2 winny inj
3 suspension
1 parabolin
1 liquid t3
300 clen
4 tren 100 biotech

auction 2

7 prop
5 cyp
2 deca
4 sust
3 suspension 
1 npp
1 liquid nolva
2  biotech eq
40 ct packs 0.5mgx 3packs..total (120) Capsules, Caber-  ManPower Research

Check this against the list and see if everything is included, and if you guys think it needs to be split differently.


----------



## Lavey (Feb 1, 2015)

ironbuilt said:


> so shirt size post.
> Keep quoting this one with sizes so i can keep track ..
> Greggy xxxl
> dj xxl
> ...



xxl


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 1, 2015)

Hay what shirts are we talking about selling?  Is there something made up already or are we gonna make something like. "I wish cancer would get cancer and die"


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 1, 2015)

Ok lavey. Xxl

Shirts are in design stage will be a wanted item ..

Manpower research cabor Chris


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 1, 2015)

chrisr116 said:


> Heres a split I just did.
> 
> Auction 1
> 7 Prop
> ...





No biotech from brick. He cant donate ib rules . Lol

Ok set minimum bid and anyone bidding has to specify which group of course and once u bid its set in stone and you will be responsible for payment asap one week max.  

Sorry gotta have basic rules   .. thanks guys. I really appreciate this ..


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 1, 2015)

Ironbuilt said:


> Ok lavey. Xxl
> 
> Shirts are in design stage will be a wanted item ..
> 
> Manpower research cabor Chris



Yep, that is what I thought.  I will make the note.


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 1, 2015)

What's a good minimum guys, we need input... $250?  Is that too low.


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 1, 2015)

I redid it without the biotest per IB

Auction 1

7- test prop 100mg
3- tren acetate 100mg
1- tren enanthate 100mg
5- test cypionate 200 and 250mg
2- winny inj 100mg
3-test suspension
1- parabolin 100mg 10ml
2- 40packs of 0.5mg caber
1- liquid t3
300- clen tabs 20mcg


Auction 2-

7- test prop 100mg
2- deca 300mg
4- sustanon
1- 25ml sustanon 250
2- supertest 250
3- test suspension
1- NPP 100mg 10ml
1- 40 pack of 0.5mg Caber
1- Liquid Nolvadex

Minimum bid on each auction is $250
Payment due within 7 days of end of auction

Check it and make sure I have everything included....


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 1, 2015)

I would set it at $500. Even if people think that is to high we have to remember this for the cause so it should be a little more.  If I knew I was gonna have the money I would bid that


----------



## Lavey (Feb 1, 2015)

chrisr116 said:


> What's a good minimum guys, we need input... $250?  Is that too low.



A bit on the low side for those combos! Minimum $300-350..


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 1, 2015)

Yeah yall are right.   It's up to ib though.   Just trying to help.  Do you think 500 would be ok for auction 1 and 350 for auction 2?
We could go full Ebay and post a buy it now price...lol


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Feb 1, 2015)

@ Ironbuilt thank you I appreciate it.


----------



## formula1069 (Feb 1, 2015)

Min should be at least 75% of value


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 1, 2015)

formula1069 said:


> Min should be at least 75% of value


Maybe 50 percent..lol.  Your very generous buddy.  A good person right here..


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 2, 2015)

350$ is a good starting price cuz its a good cause. And maybe $500-600 a buy it now price


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 2, 2015)

Auction 1

7- test prop 100mg
3- tren acetate 100mg
1- tren enanthate 100mg
5- test cypionate 200 and 250mg
2- winny inj 100mg
3-test suspension
1- parabolin 100mg 10ml
2- 40packs of 0.5mg caber
1- liquid t3
300- clen tabs 20mcg


Auction 2-

7- test prop 100mg
2- deca 300mg
4- sustanon
1- 25ml sustanon 250
2- supertest 250
3- test suspension
1- NPP 100mg 10ml
1- 40 pack of 0.5mg Caber
1- Liquid Nolvadex

Minimum bid on each auction is $350
Payment due within 7 days of end of auction




Ok final auction.
$350 PER Group. ( Bids made are in 20 $ increments to stop any bob barker bidding)  500 $ buy it now price till feb 15 2015  then that deal is off ..



Seahawks have won it im going to bed to lay pipe in africa.  :action-smiley-030:


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 2, 2015)

Ironbuilt said:


> Ok final auction.
> $350 PER Group. ( Bids made are in 20 $ increments to stop any bob barker bidding)
> 
> Seahawks have won it im going to bed to lay pipe in africa.  :action-smiley-030:


Are you going horizontal or virtual


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 2, 2015)

When does the auction end?  Maybe I missed that


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 2, 2015)

I think may 28th. We should start a new threat with the info in the title


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 2, 2015)

May??  No ends end of feb 7am first post ..lol


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 2, 2015)

Ironbuilt said:


> May??  No ends end of feb 7am first post ..lol


Why the fuck do you pass the ball on the fuckin 2 yard line dumb ass


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 2, 2015)

Ok, $350 on auction 2.  First Bid....  Lets go guys...
I would have bid on auction 1 but all that tren stuff scares the hell out of me....lol


----------



## greggy (Feb 2, 2015)

I'll start the bidding on auction 1. $350 here.


----------



## djpase (Feb 2, 2015)

ok im trying to work something out on auction 1 for buy it now price. i think i have a buyer for one of my guns plus some ammo. if not im trying to get my boy to go halfs with me. i def want it but not sure yet if i can, but im about to cream myself looking at the list. lol


----------



## djpase (Feb 2, 2015)

ok so i will take auction #1 . the buy it now price is $500 correct? if so i will take it and can have the money out within a few days at most like 2 or 3 days...just got someone to buy a crate of ak74 ammo off me


----------



## djpase (Feb 2, 2015)

and since i donated an item in that auction should i even bother sending to you still? i dont know if it would mess you up on your count or anything


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 2, 2015)

Nice...glad someone took advantage of that auction.


----------



## djpase (Feb 2, 2015)

lol i am happy too that i got it, and was able to help out brick. i might have my cable disconnected but at least ill look good. lol.  but on a serious note, i haven't been here too long at all, but everyone here is amazing and i have alot of respect and love for you guys already. i wish i would of been here years ago when i started cycling, would of saved me alot of money, and trips to the emergency room for infections from bad gear and not using it correctly. i had no knowledge at all. thanks for making all this possible'


----------



## *Bio* (Feb 2, 2015)

chrisr116 said:


> I redid it without the biotest per IB
> 
> Auction 1
> 
> ...





IB, I'm a XXL.

On auction #1, the Tren Enanthate is 200mg / ml, not 100.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 3, 2015)

"Bio" Pm me or ill forget 
Ok auction 1 is over..djphase buy out 500

Everyone send me the winnings asap or if dj want s sent direct I will notify.  Yes dj do not send of u bought own donation if u did I will send back or offer a trade from my long lost grampas stash in russia....

DJ wait for your donation funds how to send call ..
Thanks guys. Ib.


Bid is now closed. Group 1

Auction 1

7- test prop 100mg
3- tren acetate 100mg
1- tren enanthate 100mg - It's 200mg / ml  thks B
5- test cypionate 200 and 250mg
2- winny inj 100mg
3-test suspension
1- parabolin 100mg 10ml
2- 40packs of 0.5mg caber
1- liquid t3
300- clen tabs 20mcg


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 3, 2015)

Up for bid. .
Buy out $500 or minimum bid $350  free shipping
Auction 2-

7- test prop 100mg
2- deca 300mg
4- sustanon
1- 25ml sustanon 250
2- supertest 250
3- test suspension
1- NPP 100mg 10ml
1- 40 pack of 0.5mg Caber
1- Liquid Nolvadex


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 3, 2015)

Chris116 

Bid on #2. 

$350.


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 3, 2015)

$370


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 3, 2015)

Ironbuilt said:


> "Bio" Pm me or ill forget
> Ok auction 1 is over..djphase buy out 500
> 
> Everyone send me the winnings asap or if dj want s sent direct I will notify.  Yes dj do not send of u bought own donation if u did I will send back or offer a trade from my long lost grampas stash in russia....
> ...


I'll send out mine to him as soon a I get home DJ pm me


----------



## d2r2ddd (Feb 3, 2015)

hey IB, i dun wanna bid, but would like to make a small donation. 

Can i TT d $ to u ?


----------



## djpase (Feb 3, 2015)

ok ,i  sent the t3 anyway, so if u wanna trade it for what u have thats great great bro. how long do you think it will take to get it all to me
/ no rush at all.  im about to go on a cruise for 2 months i think. its gonna be really hard to not break my cruise with that staring at me all day, lol. i also will need advice on what to use for my next cycle. ill go thru the list of inventory i have  in a few. still am trying to get my boy to buy auction #2 . he needs it but hes a bitch and keeps making excuses to not tven go to the gym with me


----------



## djpase (Feb 3, 2015)

*Bio* said:


> IB, I'm a XXL.
> 
> On auction #1, the Tren Enanthate is 200mg / ml, not 100.



thats even better , great


----------



## djpase (Feb 3, 2015)

Phoe2006 said:


> I'll send out mine to him as soon a I get home DJ pm me



will do phoe..   btw my name is dj PASE   not phase. lol   pronounced like pace tho. ...its my old dj name when i was a dj. AND MY GRAFFITI NAME  when i was young back in new york city....am i aloud to tell my real 1st name? i dont mind you calling me by my 1st name,  rather keep my last name out of it tho,   sending pm now phoe


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 3, 2015)

Ib XXL please


----------



## thebrick (Feb 3, 2015)

Damn, you guys are making me feel small these days   lol


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 4, 2015)

Shit if I was still all about bulking I'd be up around 285-295 and that'd be XXXL anymore I prefer a little leaner 255-275 range


----------



## BigBob (Feb 4, 2015)

Feel Good Man! That's what we want for you. Peace Brother.


----------



## djpase (Feb 4, 2015)

yeah guys just send it ll to ib and when he has it all( minus phoes) he will send it to me. i fel its much less confusion for all of us for it. god forbid something gets lost or anything,plus it will be easy to keep track of.  ib acn send me to me when has it aqll together. i know phoe will be out of town for a fw months but he can send to me when he getsw in town. no problem. just glad brick is gonna get some help for this and kic the shit out of his cancer again.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 4, 2015)

Hey anyone with some donation on auction 1 if you have asked where to send it  .Get on it. Its sold and dj shouldnt have to wait weeks. Unless its from phoe whos stated his situation . 

Lets go auction 2.
 Chris116  ($350 bid ) el cheapo. Lol

Thanks ib


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 4, 2015)

d2r2ddd said:


> hey IB, i dun wanna bid, but would like to make a small donation.
> 
> Can i TT d $ to u ?



Sure  I need shirt size then and I know what hut ure in ..its the one behind the "reacharound pub" correct? 

I will get tt address pm to u  ..thanks brother.


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 4, 2015)

Ironbuilt said:


> Hey anyone with some donation on auction 1 if you have asked where to send it  .Get on it. Its sold and dj shouldnt have to wait weeks. Unless its from phoe whos stated his situation .
> 
> Lets go auction 2.
> Chris116  ($350 bid ) el cheapo. Lol
> ...


Magnus bumped me at 370


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 5, 2015)

Ironbuilt said:


> Hey anyone with some donation on auction 1 if you have asked where to send it  .Get on it. Its sold and dj shouldnt have to wait weeks. Unless its from phoe whos stated his situation .
> 
> Lets go auction 2.
> Chris116  ($350 bid ) el cheapo. Lol
> ...


Remember I had donated two vials of test prop and tren ace. So make sure these aren't included in the second auction and I'm quite positive DJ will be loving him so isovet products as soon as I can get them to him which I went ahead and made sure he'll be taken care if for his extra wait time. Be envious y'all didn't just buy it out right like he did


----------



## djpase (Feb 5, 2015)

Ironbuilt said:


> Hey anyone with some donation on auction 1 if you have asked where to send it  .Get on it. Its sold and dj shouldnt have to wait weeks. Unless its from phoe whos stated his situation .
> 
> Lets go auction 2.
> Chris116  ($350 bid ) el cheapo. Lol
> ...



thanks ib, yes i would love to have asap besides from phoe. me and phoe spoke.


----------



## djpase (Feb 5, 2015)

Phoe2006 said:


> Remember I had donated two vials of test prop and tren ace. So make sure these aren't included in the second auction and I'm quite positive DJ will be loving him so isovet products as soon as I can get them to him which I went ahead and made sure he'll be taken care if for his extra wait time. Be envious y'all didn't just buy it out right like he did



yes i am ver excited and very lucky. looking forward to trying it. and very appreciated about the extra goodies for waiting. we need more generous ppl like you on here, not that most ppl are not very generous on here. every 1 is great. but i believe  that no sponsors donated which is messed up in my eyes. im poor and out of work and donated 2 items and paid the high buy it now price. i have made at least 8 orders from our sponsors.  i seen some reps donated and thats great, but we keep the sponsors in business, they can help out more then anybody, or am i wrong ?


----------



## djpase (Feb 5, 2015)

btw im trying to make my friend buy auction 2, he needs and wants it but he just bought one of my guns. but id love to have him get it and help out


----------



## *Bio* (Feb 5, 2015)

djpase YGM!


----------



## VanillaMandingo (Feb 5, 2015)

I am just seeing this thread. I probably have not been on here in more than a month. I would like to wish Brick a speedy recovery. Hang in there, guy.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 6, 2015)

Waitin on a few things dj .thanks for the patience 


Group 2 still at $350.  Come on  cheapos. Lol


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 7, 2015)

Ironbuilt said:


> Waitin on a few things dj .thanks for the patience
> 
> 
> Group 2 still at $350.  Come on  cheapos. Lol



It's at $370 Ib, Magnus bid the other day.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Feb 7, 2015)

Ironbuilt said:


> Ok add 4 v iv sus!  Thanks E  ..!



What is IV


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 7, 2015)

Lol isovet


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 7, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> $370



Oh. LoL

370 $ current bid


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 8, 2015)

Bump for Brick.... kick ass tomorrow brother and have a speedy recovery. ..


----------



## thebrick (Feb 8, 2015)

I can't thank everyone enough for what you have done and are doing for me. You meatheads have hearts of gold. You all make this world a better place. 

I am putting all this money to my deductibles for my biopsy surgery and the big surgery tomorrow. They had a cancellation and asked me late last week if I could come in tomorrow and of course, I said yes. Otherwise, it was going to be another 3 weeks. The sooner the better with cancer. I want this out now. I'll be away for a while. I gotta stay in the hospital for some days for recovery, but I am looking forward to beating this again and living my life.

Thank you again so much dear brothers.


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 8, 2015)

Good luck brother out thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## BigBob (Feb 8, 2015)

Good Luck Brick.


----------



## MattG (Feb 8, 2015)

Good luck brother, you got this dude.


----------



## Lavey (Feb 8, 2015)

Ironbuilt said:


> Bump for Brick.... kick ass tomorrow brother and have a speedy recovery. ..



Get well Brick & keep your head up - you got this!!!


----------



## MattG (Feb 8, 2015)

I apologize for not being able to participate in the auction, have been struggling financially due to starting a new job which doesnt pay much in the beginning...good news is i get a $2.25 raise in a month then another $2 raise at 6 months, then $2 more at the year mark. Anyways i just wanted to put this out there...How about we do the paypal donation thing again like we did before? This way we can raise more $ by making it affordable for the bros who cant come up with $300-$500 to buy an auction. With the paypal thing it will make it easy for people to donate $10,$20,$50 or whatever they can afford...we get even just 20-30 donations that should raise an extra $500-$1000 for brother Brick. Im not sure who handled that process last time...was that you IB?


----------



## thebrick (Feb 8, 2015)

Matt, there is absolutely no apology needed. Just knowing you guys care means the world to me. All the money in the world could not replace that. Don't worry about that brother. Just knowing you are willing to do that puts a smile on my face. I am OK and just want to beat this and have a good life again. Beating this is what I really want. I would sell everything I own if that would make it happen.


----------



## srd1 (Feb 8, 2015)

Your a true warrior brick your gonna kick this things ass your in our prayers and were wishing you a speedy recovery. Zero fucks given for cancer brother!!


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm very proud of all of you guys.  Godspeed Brick...


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 9, 2015)

HEY GUYS.  Our brother Brick is now going under the knife as I speak. Everyone send a fuck you :action-smiley-055:vibe to the cancer god and keep the positive vibes strong for The Brick.   Thanks ib.


----------



## djpase (Feb 9, 2015)

Ironbuilt said:


> HEY GUYS.  Our brother Brick is now going under the knife as I speak. Everyone send a fuck you :action-smiley-055:vibe to the cancer god and keep the positive vibes strong for The Brick.   Thanks ib.



hes got this bro. the mind is powerfull


----------



## djpase (Feb 9, 2015)

and whats up with auction#1? you guys are slacking. is my broke ass gonna have to sell another of my prized guns to buy this 1 too? wheres all the bros who actually have jobs at? im not even working right now and bought it buy it ow price. come on already...btw im  from new york and sarcasm is just my personality, dont wants the bros who dont have there estro under control getting all sensitive and think im a dick sometimes. just sayin tho, i know when my estro is high because i get all sensitive like  bitch. lol


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 9, 2015)

That's not because of your estro.  It's because your from new york lol.


----------



## djpase (Feb 9, 2015)

chaotichealth said:


> That's not because of your estro.  It's because your from new york lol.



lmao..na i used to be heartless. idk what happened, maybe i just grew up. but for real, before i upped my test and started adex i would get sensitive all  the time. my sister called me her lil sister, . and i was hittin the m2 too hard so i was her lil black sister she said


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 9, 2015)

Ok heres who sent
Formula.   
Bio
Djpase
Grim repper
Lavey
Greggy 
Chris

Whos missing cause Im short supplies.  Lol
Txpipe liner ?
Enigmatic 
Big bob did u send me lol  ? 
Oh phoe also.  ..shoulda known.  
.someone tally whats missing asap. Because i got a headache lol


----------



## txpipeliner88 (Feb 10, 2015)

Hey ib check your pm's


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 10, 2015)

djpase said:


> and whats up with auction#1? you guys are slacking. is my broke ass gonna have to sell another of my prized guns to buy this 1 too? wheres all the bros who actually have jobs at? im not even working right now and bought it buy it ow price. come on already...btw im  from new york and sarcasm is just my personality, dont wants the bros who dont have there estro under control getting all sensitive and think im a dick sometimes. just sayin tho, i know when my estro is high because i get all sensitive like  bitch. lol


Don't agitate me, cause I'll buy the damn thing myself.  Lol.  I was hoping the bids would get run up. I'm watching closely.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 10, 2015)

Bump for Brick
Auction 2-

7- test prop 100mg
2- deca 300mg
4- sustanon
1- 25ml sustanon 250
2- supertest 250
3- test suspension
1- NPP 100mg 10ml
1- 40 pack of 0.5mg Caber
1- Liquid Nolvadex

Current bid 370 $


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 10, 2015)

Ironbuilt said:


> Ok heres who sent
> Formula.
> Bio
> Djpase
> ...


I told y'all already I got 2 test props and 2 tren ace off the list so take those off the list and we already have it taken care of ib and he knows I'll throw in a few extras for being a stand up bro and taking the whole enchilada.


----------



## djpase (Feb 10, 2015)

Phoe2006 said:


> I told y'all already I got 2 test props and 2 tren ace off the list so take those off the list and we already have it taken care of ib and he knows I'll throw in a few extras for being a stand up bro and taking the whole enchilada.



lol , yeah phoe he knows, hes just messin with ya...your excluded from this post bro.


----------



## *Bio* (Feb 10, 2015)

I just posted a link to this in the General Discussion area to try and drive more members here and get the price up!  We'll see what happens.


----------



## AtomAnt (Feb 11, 2015)

Is it too late to donate goods? 60ml jug of test prop from DASH?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 11, 2015)

Yeah Atom hold off on the prop ..Thanks a lot brutha. ...maybe someone will see this and do a solo bid on it though to complete a cycle..

60ml test prop ..


----------



## *Bio* (Feb 11, 2015)

C'mon guys...Let's keep the bids going!  This for our brother Mickey!!

Current Bid is $370

Buy it for $500


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 11, 2015)

Bump. In recovery . Says hi to all..


----------



## djpase (Feb 12, 2015)

only 1 bid for auction 2? come-on guys. i at least did buy it now on day 1.....it goes to his bills for all  of this, just buy it some1


----------



## djpase (Feb 12, 2015)

did every1  shipped out for auction 1 yet ate least?


----------



## djpase (Feb 12, 2015)

Ironbuilt said:


> Bump. In recovery . Says hi to all..



thats awesome bro, send him all our love and prayers, so it all went good i suppose?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 13, 2015)

Ok if there is no action or bidding by next saturday feb 21. Auction is over and Magnus is winner at $370..


Anyone can donate via paypal to a acct set up for the brick by a  pm to me for info and will be posted here as varification because i dont want any shit unless u wish to remain annonomous.. thanks ib


----------



## Marshall (Feb 13, 2015)

I hope brick has a speedy recovery. He's the real deal, good guy right there.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 13, 2015)

Auction 1

7- test prop 100mg
3- tren acetate 100mg
1- tren enanthate 100mg
5- test cypionate 200 and 250mg
2- winny inj 100mg
3-test suspension
1- parabolin 100mg 10ml
2- 40packs of 0.5mg caber
1- liquid t3
300- clen tabs 20mcg

:sniper::sniper::sniper::sniper::sniper::sniper::sniper::sniper::sniper::sniper:

Auction 2-

7- test prop 100mg
2- deca 300mg
4- sustanon
1- 25ml sustanon 250
2- supertest 250
3- test suspension
1- NPP 100mg 10ml
1- 40 pack of 0.5mg Caber
1- Liquid Nolvadex


Ok group one is gone..
Group 2 has $370 bid    ..   thanks ib


----------



## thebrick (Feb 14, 2015)

Guys, thank you again!!

I got home from the hospital today. It was a long week. I am pretty tired but very glad to be home. Surgery went well and pain was kept under control. Had a scare with some infection but that got that taken care of. I have a nice big incision now that stretches around me from front to back. I'll just look more bad-ass at the beach.  Got my fingers crossed that the biopsy report will be good, but I'll just have to wait and see. 

Thank you everyone for what you have done AND are doing! I must be some tough ol SOB  LOL


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 14, 2015)

Glad to hear your doing good brother. We keep praying


----------



## *Bio* (Feb 14, 2015)

thebrick said:


> Guys, thank you again!!
> 
> I got home from the hospital today. It was a long week. I am pretty tired but very glad to be home. Surgery went well and pain was kept under control. Had a scare with some infection but that got that taken care of. I have a nice big incision now that stretches around me from front to back. I'll just look more bad-ass at the beach.  Got my fingers crossed that the biopsy report will be good, but I'll just have to wait and see.
> 
> Thank you everyone for what you have done AND are doing! I must be some tough ol SOB  LOL



All is right with AnaSci again!  Glad you're home...Rest up for the ass kickin' you're put on life soon!! :headbang:


----------



## djpase (Feb 14, 2015)

glad your home bro. we need you HERE!


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 14, 2015)

So you left the gourmet hospitol  steamer dishes ? , that is so so sad   ..sooo. i need to know your favorite jello flavor cause i got you the jello of the day from hallmark for 365 days!  &#55357;&#56846;


----------



## *Bio* (Feb 14, 2015)

Brick, this must be a true feel good Valentine's Day for you and Mrs. Brick!


----------



## thebrick (Feb 14, 2015)

I told her this morning that my best Valentines present was just to get to come home and be with her. She almost cried.



*Bio* said:


> Brick, this must be a true feel good Valentine's Day for you and Mrs. Brick!


----------



## thebrick (Feb 14, 2015)

I told my wife yesterday that I think the hospital was trying get me to leave and to get rid of me because they gave me only one scrawny-ass cookie with my lunch the last time.  LOL



Ironbuilt said:


> So you left the gourmet hospitol  steamer dishes ? , that is so so sad   ..sooo. i need to know your favorite jello flavor cause i got you the jello of the day from hallmark for 365 days!  ��


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 15, 2015)

AUCTION 2 NOW CLOSED ..MAGNUS HAD WINNING BID. PM ME FOR THE NEXT STEP TO COMPLETE THE AUCTION.. THANK YOU ALL FOR PARTICPATING FOR THIS WELL DESERVED CAUSE ..ib.
:action-smiley-064::action-smiley-064: :action-smiley-064::action-smiley-064:


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 15, 2015)

Anyone with donations not sent for 2 lets rap this up.. pm me or magnus . Thanks


----------



## djpase (Feb 16, 2015)

Ironbuilt said:


> Anyone with donations not sent for 2 lets rap this up.. pm me or magnus . Thanks



um also auction1!  lol


----------



## djpase (Feb 16, 2015)

Ironbuilt said:


> AUCTION 2 NOW CLOSED ..MAGNUS HAD WINNING BID. PM ME FOR THE NEXT STEP TO COMPLETE THE AUCTION.. THANK YOU ALL FOR PARTICPATING FOR THIS WELL DESERVED CAUSE ..ib.
> :action-smiley-064::action-smiley-064: :action-smiley-064::action-smiley-064:



grats mag...enjoy. i know i will with mine:headbang:


----------



## Lavey (Feb 16, 2015)

Brick I don't know you well yet but only wish you perfect health & happiness. Take some time and allow your body to heal & keep your head up brother - you are a soldier! 

I hope cancer gets cancer & fucking dies!


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 16, 2015)

Now with IB banned, how is the auction going to conclude.


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 16, 2015)

All auction items will still be taken care of so no worries. Might take a little bit longer and their might have to be substitutions if need be in some cases. As soon as payments are made things will be taken care of in a somewhat timely manner.


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 16, 2015)

Damn why did he get banned?


----------



## Phoe2006 (Feb 16, 2015)

Generally when someone gets banned its not anyone's business to put out there. Now if a mod wants to elaborate that's fine otherwise it's all speculation at this point. And we all know what happens when you ass-u-me something. Best bet is let a dead dog lie and maybe its not permanent and just temporary.


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 16, 2015)

Yea good point.  It just kind of cought me off guard.


----------



## turbobusa (Feb 16, 2015)

Hello, Phoe is on the money regarding why IB has been banned.
I want to be clear on this. As mods we are here to keep our board
honest and SAFE. Without elaborating I will say I have made this decision in
the best interest of members here.Threatening pms to a mod ensure permanent 
dismissal. This decision is the right one and I know this with 100% certainty.
As far as the auction from brickhoe answered that question very well.
Winner will receive his winnings . I have already made arrangements.
I believe Magnuson won the bid? Mag pm me and you will be taken care of and then some. . There is nothing further to discuss regarding this matter of lifetime ban.  Lets keep this place a safe and happy one that we can enjoy and grow.
Thank you, Turbobusa.......


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 16, 2015)

All is good fellas,  I'm not worried.  Even if nothing was received,  I would still be happy knowing it went to a worthy cause.  Brick,  stay strong my friend!


----------



## Lavey (Feb 16, 2015)

Phoe2006 said:


> All auction items will still be taken care of so no worries. Might take a little bit longer and their might have to be substitutions if need be in some cases. As soon as payments are made things will be taken care of in a somewhat timely manner.



If I can be of any help just ask!!! No clue what happened to IB & personally don't care. I'm here if you guys need any help sorting out this situation..


----------



## djpase (Feb 17, 2015)

i also won bid 1 for buy it now price of $500..





turbobusa said:


> Hello, Phoe is on the money regarding why IB has been banned.
> I want to be clear on this. As mods we are here to keep our board
> honest and SAFE. Without elaborating I will say I have made this decision in
> the best interest of members here.Threatening pms to a mod ensure permanent
> ...


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 17, 2015)

Lavey said:


> If I can be of any help just ask!!! No clue what happened to IB & personally don't care. I'm here if you guys need any help sorting out this situation..



You sure can help.  Send me a bunch of whatever your on you monster!


----------



## Lavey (Feb 17, 2015)

Magnus82 said:


> You sure can help.  Send me a bunch of whatever your on you monster!



Too funny brother bc your a beast & we all know it...


----------



## steel35 (Feb 17, 2015)

I wish the Brick my best wishes and i wish i had joined earlier to bid on these auctions  .


----------



## turbobusa (Feb 17, 2015)

Once again here is IB.


----------



## thebrick (Feb 18, 2015)

Brothers!!
I got word today that my biopsy from the surgery looked good. It didn't spread yet. No further treatments are planned. HUGE RELIEF!! OMG! Now I'm ready to just get back on my feet and sling some iron. That is still quite a few weeks away though. You all have been awesome. 
Brother love - brick


----------



## Magnus82 (Feb 18, 2015)

God bless you brother!  This is great news.  Your certainly one tough sob.


----------



## Lavey (Feb 18, 2015)

thebrick said:


> Brothers!!
> I got word today that my biopsy from the surgery looked good. It didn't spread yet. No further treatments are planned. HUGE RELIEF!! OMG! Now I'm ready to just get back on my feet and sling some iron. That is still quite a few weeks away though. You all have been awesome.
> Brother love - brick



Congrats brother! I bet its a big relief for you & your family.
If you need anything just ask.Im so happy for you & yours...


----------



## The Grim Repper (Feb 18, 2015)

Great news Brick!

Da-da-da-da-da...I'm lovin' it!*

(*Don't eat that shit, really don't)


----------



## MattG (Feb 18, 2015)

Awesome news Brick! See i told you you got this  Hope you heal up quickly brother


----------



## *Bio* (Feb 19, 2015)

Brick that is FANTASTIC news!  What a relief that must be for you and Mrs. Brick!!


----------



## djpase (Feb 20, 2015)

so glad to her brick, i had no doubt that you would make it thru with no issues and beat this bro......


----------



## d2r2ddd (Feb 20, 2015)

good news brick! ! stay STRONG!!:sport-smiley-005::sport-smiley-005:


----------



## djpase (Feb 23, 2015)

ok i just want to let it be know that the mailman showed up today with my package from i.b. everything was there on the list except for what phoe owes me , but me and phoe have had that worked out from the beginning. i will receive when he gets back in town. i am very happy with the boards , and ppl here. for everyone who has any doubts, this place is a great place. i dont know i.b. from adam and he easily could of kept all that gear for him self after he was banned, yet he still sent it ALL to me. in my eyes thats a real dude.  i admit that i was scared shit that i sold my personial shit to buy this auction and i was getting fucked when he got banned. but he came thru after all.  ty to everyone. and brick, i hope you the very best bro. we are all here to help, banned and not banned brother. looking forward to getting off my cruise cycle to start up again. i stil need like 10 more tren ace for the cycle that i am too broke to buy tho.


----------



## chaotichealth (Feb 23, 2015)

Glad to hear it.  I was worried for you also.


----------



## chrisr116 (Feb 23, 2015)

Glad to hear he is a man of his word and did the honorable thing.


----------



## djpase (Feb 23, 2015)

ikr, i was surprised. so every1 else who also donated, brick, and mods can all be happy to know that nobody got screwed at all.


----------



## Akamai (Feb 24, 2015)

Thx for update. 

Ak


----------



## BigBob (Feb 24, 2015)

Great News Brick!


----------

